
Paris installs completely exposed urinals near popular tourist spots - breitling
https://www.cnbc.com/2018/08/15/paris-installs-completely-exposed-urinals-near-popular-tourist-spots.html
======
merricksb
Discussed a few days ago:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17767071](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17767071)

------
mistersquid
The objection over uritrottoirs located near schools or near historic sites
seems short-sighted. If people are publicly urinating near schools and
historic sites, it makes sense to offer low-maintenance sanitary receptacles
for urine.

I don't mean to be controversial or glib, but to my mind refusing to offer
such appliances is comparable to refusing to issue birth control for fear of
encouraging sex.

If people are going to engage in a behavior regardless of legality or
advisability, it's sensible to provide a mechanism to reduce public harm.

Dislcosure: public urination is rampant where I presently live. (SF)

EDIT: add disclosure.

------
amelius
I've already seen them.

By the way, how will women/feminists respond to this?

~~~
eahman02
Women don't "wild pee"; I believe these aren't targeted to them.

~~~
Yetanfou
Women certainly "wild pee", they just hide behind parked cars on parking lots
etc. When you gotta go, you gotta go, no matter which tools you were born
with.

